# See Julia Child's Kitchen Online



## subfuscpersona (Sep 5, 2004)

Julia Child's Kitchen Online

Apparently it's been reassembled in the Smithsonian - but you can explore it online. Lotsa fun


----------



## Lyn 221 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the site.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 6, 2004)

whoa i might go see this exibit


----------

